# Does anyone have advice on moving to Canada?



## Kope (Dec 28, 2020)

I like how they treat their citizens compared to the U.S so does anyone know how to move from The U.S to Canada (like get a job and house and citzenship?)


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 28, 2020)

It's not perfect, but in comparison it's definitely a lot more peaceful.

What are the requirements for becoming a Canadian citizen? (cic.gc.ca)
Work permit: How to apply - Canada.ca

It's going to cost a lot of money and they are making updates to the process based on Covid alone, so some rules may change. Your best bet would be to have someone you know in CA to help house you while you find work.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 28, 2020)

What Is Canada’s Immigration Policy?
					

With its comparatively open and well-regulated immigration system, Canada has become a top destination for immigrants and refugees.




					www.cfr.org
				




You'll have the best chance if you're:

Young, highly educated, experienced, speak both languages, and have a job offer!

If you have skills that companies need, you'll be more attractive!

You'd have to live here for 3 years before you can become a citizen though!

Also, might be better to wait for the Covid thing to settle!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 28, 2020)

High resistance to beaver bites


----------



## Punji (Dec 28, 2020)

It's cold and American corporations tell us how to be Canadian.

But yeah, better than the US for sure. Apply through the right channels and generally have desirable qualifications if possible!


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2020)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> What Is Canada’s Immigration Policy?
> 
> 
> With its comparatively open and well-regulated immigration system, Canada has become a top destination for immigrants and refugees.
> ...


Time to download Duolingo >


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2020)

Punji said:


> It's cold and American corporations tell us how to be Canadian.
> 
> But yeah, better than the US for sure. Apply through the right channels and generally have desirable qualifications if possible!


Coporations suck everywhere huh =/


----------



## Kope (Dec 29, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> It's not perfect, but in comparison it's definitely a lot more peaceful.
> 
> What are the requirements for becoming a Canadian citizen? (cic.gc.ca)
> Work permit: How to apply - Canada.ca
> ...


I have 2 internet friends so maybe they help if they can hopefully


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Dec 30, 2020)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Time to download Duolingo >


I'm not sure Duolingo has Quebecois in their library.

I have given thought to moving to Canada from time to time.


----------



## Tutorial (Dec 30, 2020)

I'd rather live in the States personally. It's not that great over here. Plus, you basically already have Canada in your northern states. The culture is similar; 90% of Canadians live right on the US border.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 30, 2020)

Tutorial said:


> I'd rather live in the States personally. It's not that great over here. Plus, you basically already have Canada in your northern states. The culture is similar; 90% of Canadians live right on the US border.



I'd rather live in the Atlantic bubble, away from the covid and mass shootings any day. Plus Canada at least has some kind of safety net for when employers try and fuck you over and rip the livelihood out from under your feet... and CERB.  :T


----------



## Underlord Veles (Dec 30, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> High resistance to beaver bites


Actually  don't have that  up here there morecscafed of u as u are of them


----------



## Kope (Dec 30, 2020)

Tutorial said:


> I'd rather live in the States personally. It's not that great over here. Plus, you basically already have Canada in your northern states. The culture is similar; 90% of Canadians live right on the US border.


Free healthcare higher wages and healthier people (also ranked in top 10 happiest places to live) I hate living here and have gotten depressed to almost suicide


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 9, 2021)

Tutorial said:


> I'd rather live in the States personally. It's not that great over here. Plus, you basically already have Canada in your northern states. The culture is similar; 90% of Canadians live right on the US border.


Will I sound pompous if I agreed with you? I live in a southern US state and it's pretty nice down here.

Related to the topic, but you know what they say. Grass is always greener on the other side. Or in Canada case, the snow is always whiter on the other side.


----------



## Kope (Jan 9, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Will I sound pompous if I agreed with you? I live in a southern US state and it's pretty nice down here.
> 
> Related to the topic, but you know what they say. Grass is always greener on the other side. Or in Canada case, the snow is always whiter on the other side.


When you get injured and go into debt because your job wont cover it it won't look so nice I assure you


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 9, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> When you get injured and go into debt because your job wont cover it it won't look so nice I assure you


Neither will waiting 6 months to get medical service or struggling to find a good tech job. That's not even going into how ridiculous the taxes get over there.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 10, 2021)

Tutorial said:


> I'd rather live in the States personally. It's not that great over here. Plus, you basically already have Canada in your northern states. The culture is similar; 90% of Canadians live right on the US border.


I wouldn’t mind the single payer healthcare or cheaper college tuition, but I will be staying in the US. Minnesota isn’t too far away if I decide to visit, and as a blue collar worker in his 30s, I am not going to “tick the right boxes” when it comes to moving there.


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2021)

One bit of advice, that may seem somewhat odd: I'd look into moving to a northern state first---Michigan, Vermont, Minnesota---and see how you like the weather, and life in general, since these states give a glimpse of 'northern life'. As I say, our motto here should be: Michigan: _Almost_ Canada  

Also, you'll be much closer, making it easier to scope out things like housing and employment. And you'll find these states have some pluses: higher minimum wages, legal marijuana, better access to college/higher education. And housing costs are reasonable here. It may not be Canada, but we do have a Tim Horton's now : )


----------



## Eremurus (Jan 10, 2021)

Yeah sure, I'll build you an igloo and then we can both ride on my pet moose.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 16, 2021)

If you do get up here someday, be sure to come by, we can eat poutine, drink maple syrup, and walk my pet beavers!


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2021)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> If you do get up here someday, be sure to come by, we can eat poutine, drink maple syrup, and walk my pet beavers!


Pet beavers :0


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 16, 2021)

Yeah, don't.
It sucks here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> High resistance to beaver bites


And moose bites. Need to like ice hockey and maple syrup too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Will I sound pompous if I agreed with you? I live in a southern US state and it's pretty nice down here.
> 
> Related to the topic, but you know what they say. Grass is always greener on the other side. Or in Canada case, the snow is always whiter on the other side.


Mate, you don't even GET snow in your State. Do you even know what snow is?


----------



## Play3r (Feb 16, 2021)

My best advice: Don't


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Yeah, don't.
> It sucks here.


What why?


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2021)

Player said:


> My best advice: Don't


Why though?


----------



## Play3r (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Why though?


Last time I was there, a lot of my valuable possessions were stolen, But that was 2 years ago, maybe, but I still wouldn't go.


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2021)

Player said:


> Last time I was there, a lot of my valuable possessions were stolen, But that was 2 years ago, maybe, but I still wouldn't go.


One bad experience doesn’t mean it’s all bad


----------



## Play3r (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> One bad experience doesn’t mean it’s all bad


I know...
Do whatever you want just be careful...


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 16, 2021)

Brit over here, but eventually moving to Canada has been on my mind.

I know there are strict requirements though, any tips for a Brit heading over, especially around British Columbia?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 16, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> And moose bites. Need to like ice hockey and maple syrup too.


And resistance to excessive kindness


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> What why?



Besides the fact it's cold for 8 months out of the year?
Less opportunities, and our healthcare system is a meme.

Many think our healthcare is free...
Going to your general practitioner is free (along with any surgeries/specialist that go with it IF referred), but that's where it stops...
Don't have employer/other based insurance?Your drug costs are out of pocket just like the US.
Dentist with no employer/other based insurance?All you baby...

Not to mention what is covered comes with horrible wait times...
Took over two years for my father to get his hip replacement (whole process took nearly 4 years).I had a torn meniscus injury 4 years ago that I had to wait 6 months to get a CT/MRI just to get the process started!
Thankfully it must have been in the red zone as it went away after three weeks.Had it been a white zone tear though, I would have been royally screwed!As the injury didn't happen at work.


----------



## TyraWadman (Feb 16, 2021)

Medication might not always be free, but at least we can still afford it.
(Example, insulin costs 1k  in the US, depending what kind they need.  Here, it's a little over 100).


----------



## Mambi (Feb 16, 2021)

Player said:


> Last time I was there, a lot of my valuable possessions were stolen, But that was 2 years ago, maybe, but I still wouldn't go.



Last time I was i the USA I had an overzealous border guard threaten to shoot me, but I still went back. Sheesh! <lol>


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Besides the fact it's cold for 8 months out of the year?
> Less opportunities, and our healthcare system is a meme.
> 
> Many think our healthcare is free...
> ...


Damn that sucks better than no healthcare like the U.S though at least


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Damn that sucks better than no healthcare like the U.S though at least


Correction. The healthcare is expensive, but the quality of it is better.


----------



## Kope (Feb 16, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Correction. The healthcare is expensive, but the quality of it is better.


I meant no free healthcare for surgical procedures and having to pay for ambulances and the like.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> I meant no free healthcare for surgical procedures and having to pay for ambulances and the like.


It's just an important distinction I thought I should bring up.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> One bad experience doesn’t mean it’s all bad


I imagine that'd work vice versa too. One bad part of the US does not mean it is all bad.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 16, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> I meant no free healthcare for surgical procedures and having to pay for ambulances and the like.



You pay for ambulances out here too, unless you have insurance that covers it.
The only time the government will flip the bill is if your already at the hospital and they need to transfer you to another facility for whatever reason.


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> You pay for ambulances out here too, unless you have insurance that covers it.
> The only time the government will flip the bill is if your already at the hospital and they need to transfer you to another facility for whatever reason.
> 
> View attachment 102054


It can't be that bad


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I imagine that'd work vice versa too. One bad part of the US does not mean it is all bad.


It's been my whole life though


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 17, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> It's been my whole life though


And my experience is good. Anecdotal.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 17, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> It can't be that bad



The ambulance explanation I gave above?
It does actually work that way, at least in Alberta.

As for "that bad" otherwise, well that would be completely subjective to each individual.
For me it is, I'll gladly trade you.


----------



## luffy (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm personally pumped to move there in May.


----------



## Eremurus (Feb 17, 2021)

Player said:


> I know...
> Do whatever you want just be careful...



No no; he's right. Big bad scary Canada and all that. Maybe you guys should stay out after all. You know, because of your safety and everything.


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2021)

Americas


Ramjet said:


> The ambulance explanation I gave above?
> It does actually work that way, at least in Alberta.
> 
> As for "that bad" otherwise, well that would be completely subjective to each individual.
> For me it is, I'll gladly trade you.


I'm mostly moving because the people here suck lots of dumb angry people *see capitol hog attack for reference*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 17, 2021)

I must say that, as a US-er, some of the excuses I’m seeing for why Canada’s healthcare are uniquely bad are telling of people not knowing how much worse it is for the average person south of the border. 

“But you need special plans to have ambulances covered!”
“You get ambulances covered in plans at all?”

“Only your primary care doctor and recommended procedures are free!”
“You get free primary care doctors and surgical procedures?”

“It can take months to see a specialist!”
“You mean it’s not normal having a six month wait time to schedule to see a rheumatologist?”

Like, there be better arguments to discourage spontaneous movement. Such as how there’s a fairly long and costly wait time if you aren’t high on the visa list, or how there’s some pretty significant regional differences and not being brushed up on them can have some pretty hefty complications. Trying to discourage USers from going to Canada by going “Our healthcare sucks!” Is like trying to convince a blind man not to move to an area because “The scenery’s a bit drab to look at.”


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 17, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Pet beavers :0



Yep, Justin and Pierre! ; )

Also, anyone talking down about us, watch this vid!

(9) Cause We're Canadian on Twitter: "Explaining Canada Day to an American..  https://t.co/iG71Phoe6T" / Twitter

Still bitter!? 

Sorry!


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 17, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Americas
> 
> I'm mostly moving because the people here suck lots of dumb angry people *see capitol hog attack for reference*



Fair enough.
I'd stick to eastern Canada then, lots of angry people here in the West


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Fair enough.
> I'd stick to eastern Canada then, lots of angry people here in the West


Why’s that you think? I’ve heard some don’t like English foreigners for some reason


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 17, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Why’s that you think? I’ve heard some don’t like English foreigners for some reason



Vast political differences between east and western Canada


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Vast political differences between east and western Canada


Interesting


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Feb 17, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Interesting



In the West, we have Prairies, Big Trees, Mountains, World Famous National Parks, Buffalo...................

Plus, where else can you be wearing parkas 1 day, and T shirts the next without freezing!?

Only in Chinook Country!

( Plus, The Leafs haven't won a Cup since 67!!! )


----------



## Guifrog (Feb 17, 2021)

You might want to consider what matters to you first. What do you think you'll miss while in Canada? Friends, family, food, conveniences, little cultural details, cost of living?

Moving with an urge to live a better life can be tricky. Sometimes you might end up finding out important issues in your destination that you wouldn't have otherwise, ones which you might have not thought through before.

I'm saying this because I'm in that position of not having completely made up my mind about immigration, and it's something I'm always pondering. There's plenty of bad to say about my country that directly affects me, specially in regards to safety. But I'm sure I'll miss having close support of my friends and family, my favorite food, cheaper services (as somebody who earns in dollars, while Brazilian reals have become insanely devalued in comparison) and the general carefree attitude.

At the moment, I'm in the process of moving to the countryside. What weighed the most in my decision of leaving a capital city after 12 years was the fact that I haven't built any real connections in it, whereas I have long time friends in the town, and the slower pace. Besides, work is remote, so it doesn't matter where I go.

That said, Toronto sounds lovely. Very cosmopolitan. Sherbrooke in Québec would probably be more my thing, but I know no French (yet). Or Vancouver, but dang those prices!


----------



## Kope (Feb 17, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> You might want to consider what matters to you first. What do you think you'll miss while in Canada? Friends, family, food, conveniences, little cultural details, cost of living?
> 
> Moving with an urge to live a better life can be tricky. Sometimes you might end up finding out important issues in your destination that you wouldn't have otherwise, ones which you might have not thought through before.
> 
> ...


I hope you stay safe over there :0 I’m learning French at the moment too


----------



## Eremurus (Feb 18, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Interesting


Alberta is the Texas of Canada. Pretty much summarizes everything.


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 18, 2021)

Eremurus said:


> Alberta is the Texas of Canada. Pretty much summarizes everything.



This is true


----------



## Kope (Feb 18, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> This is trueView attachment 102145


Ah so west over there is our version of the south lol


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 18, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Ah so west over there is our version of the south lol



Prairie provinces Alberta/Saskatchewan, pretty much.


----------



## Eremurus (Feb 18, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Ah so west over there is our version of the south lol


Not British Columbia. They are very liberal over there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 19, 2021)

If you're looking to move country, it's a good idea to apply and secure a job offer before you move, because this can be necessary to get a visa in some circumstances. 

What kind of word a visa would allow you to do and how long it would permit you to remain resident is likely to depend on your country of origin.


----------



## Kope (Feb 19, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> If you're looking to move country, it's a good idea to apply and secure a job offer before you move, because this can be necessary to get a visa in some circumstances.
> 
> What kind of word a visa would allow you to do and how long it would permit you to remain resident is likely to depend on your country of origin.


Thanks I looked up a Canadian help line that will help me immigrate so they might help with that


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 31, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Thanks I looked up a Canadian help line that will help me immigrate so they might help with that


@Weirdo9018 I've been meaning to reply to this thread lately also; and I apologize for the delay as well.

But, (for whatever it's worth to you): I can tell you that: as an American who's actually been there and through the system there - I should say that it probably matters *what part* of the country someone may want to relocate to also.

And, (as some words of caution) - to anyone thinking of doing what you may be thinking of doing as well: in that - as an American in the country, you'd be *very wise* to have any employment and funds available for yourself fully lined up - before you board that airplane. And - this is in the form of (enough personal savings, enough money to live off - if you need to, which is in addition to your savings, and also a return ticket back home - if you need to leave).

Because once you arrive - you'll find that your options for any sort of financial assistance, "social care aid" (if you need it), or.... even getting a local student loan - can be extremely limited, (if you're not a citizen).

You'll need to keep in mind that Canada is a much smaller country than the U.S., remember - and thus, many of their Aid packages (for students, social care, personal loans, etc.) - are usually reserved for the locals only, by the government - as the funds are not as widely available, as they are here in the U.S. - (in many programs).

And so - you'll need to satisfy to Immigration (once you arrive) that you can fully support yourself if you need to, (without needing to resort to any local Government funds).... because if you're finding yourself needing them, (as a foreigner) you'd probably be out of luck.

If you're going to Quebec - be mindful that it is overhwhelmingly bi-lingual, (where nearly everyone speaks two languages - French and English). And - if you're in Montreal, for example - and you find that you need to get a placement for a job, or even getting an internship lined up for school - if you only speak English, (in Quebec at least) your options as to where you can go - will be very limited, also.... as being able to communicate (in French) - is almost universally required, by many employers (and even some schools).

And also.... your two Visas that you'll need - (for both the Provincial and Federal Governments) - will also need to be fully lined up, before you leave.... where: your employer (or University, if applicable) - will need to send you an offer letter (or acceptance letter) to you - *before* you enter the country.

And be mindful also - that your Visa's will tie you down to that one school or employer - (for the entire duration of your Visa's) - which on average is about two to five years, (before they need to be renewed). And so - (once you're in the country) - if you find that you may need to change jobs or schools - you'll quickly find out that you need to get re-authorized from both Government's first - in order to make those switches, (as your Visa's will need to be changed).

Which can be a complicated, lengthy, and costly process.

And thus - you may find that you may need to leave the country - if the school or job you're taking up doesn't work out for you..... which, for many Americans who go to Canada - they can often times find this out (the hard way) - that that's what they need to do.

* Many of us Americans - (often times get the misguided assumption) - that we can just hop on a flight to Toronto, (or Montreal) and once we arrive, (we can take up an easy job, rent a cheap apartment) - and, it'll all be good. Frankly, in reality - it's not all that easy.

But.... if you do eventually go - you'll find that in places like Montreal, Toronto, Vancouver, and even Victoria - that there's a large ex-Pat American community, in many of these cities - and so, you certainly won't be alone (when you settle in).

There'll be some cultural changes you'll need to adjust to also - like: gallons of milk (inside plastic bags - as opposed to bottles), not having paper 1$ bills (handed to you at the stores), shopping at the local "Canadian Tire", as opposed to WalMart, meeting your friends at Tim Horton's (as opposed to Starbucks), and..... understanding the difference between the Provincial Premier, the Prime Minister, and the Governor General..... (and - knowing which figure does what, in the country).


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Weirdo9018 I've been meaning to reply to this thread lately also; and I apologize for the delay as well.
> 
> But, (for whatever it's worth to you): I can tell you that: as an American who's actually been there and through the system there - I should say that it probably matters *what part* of the country someone may want to relocate to also.
> 
> ...


Hmm well I think the higher wage is worth it and I will certainly get a job and a place before boarding a plane. I’m trying to learn French so I can move to Quebec,but Ontario looks like a place I might consider as well. Thank you for your informative words my friend :3


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> I'd stick to eastern Canada then, lots of angry people here in the West



Probably because the cost of living here in the West is _ridiculous, _lol.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 31, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> Probably because the cost of living here in the West is _ridiculous, _lol.



I'm from East coast Canada, and can say the people are friendly for sure, and the cost of living is much lower. That's both a positive and a negative...as both funding for everything usually is scarcer than anywhere else, forcing the people to have a sense of stronger community to help each other out. (that and it comes naturally anyway <HUGS>) 

But no question, when you hit east coast, random ass strangers start inviting you to backyard parties as you pass campgrounds and beaches. <grin> Many a night was passed sitting on a random driftwood by a fire that someone had going with a guitar playing and drinks flowing...and we'd not have a clue who it was as we were just wandering around and got called over. <laugh> Remember doing the same to others on many an occasion as well in the woods...it's just a thing I guess! LOL


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 31, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I'm from East coast Canada, and can say the people are friendly for sure, and the cost of living is much lower. That's both a positive and a negative...as both funding for everything usually is scarcer than anywhere else, forcing the people to have a sense of stronger community to help each other out. (that and it comes naturally anyway <HUGS>)
> 
> But no question, when you hit east coast, random ass strangers start inviting you to backyard parties as you pass campgrounds and beaches. <grin> Many a night was passed sitting on a random driftwood by a fire that someone had going with a guitar playing and drinks flowing...and we'd not have a clue who it was as we were just wandering around and got called over. <laugh> Remember doing the same to others on many an occasion as well in the woods...it's just a thing I guess! LOL


LUCKY! I wish it was like that here!

( Where I live, my family is struggling to find a house and our family won't help, lol. That about sums up the entire municipality where I live as well. 

I honestly _love _seeing a sense of community and lately the face I've seen the opposite makes me so sad...I've heard Easterners are generally happier whereas us Westerners are grumpy (lmao). It used to be better here too but when the cost of living went up, so did people's ability to help others, apparently. However, I do see the odd nice person and it makes me happy! Like today someone called me over to compliment my shirt and Walmart


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 31, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> Probably because the cost of living here in the West is _ridiculous, _lol.



It's getting expensive everywhere, at least rural living isn't too bad yet.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 31, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> It's getting expensive everywhere, at least rural living isn't too bad yet.


I agree! My friend's family was unable to afford a home and moved wayyy out somewhere rural as a result. It thankfully suited their lifestyle too. I got envious because it was in a forest, somewhere I'd much rather live given how expensive and populated my "small town" (one of the biggest in the province) is getting.  Lol.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 31, 2021)

fernshiine said:


> I agree! My friend's family was unable to afford a home and moved wayyy out somewhere rural as a result. It thankfully suited their lifestyle too. I got envious because it was in a forest, somewhere I'd much rather live given how expensive and populated my "small town" (one of the biggest in the province) is getting.  Lol.



I hear ya, I don't miss Calgary one bit.


----------



## Eremurus (Apr 1, 2021)

You'd probably find the most job opportunities somewhere in the Greater Toronto Area, if I'm being honest. Maybe B.C. If you do oil drilling or anything of that sort, you'll be in Alberta. If you speak French, you'll find potential employment in Quebec, or New Brunswick.

I noticed you said wages are higher here- and on average, that is true, but so is the daily cost of living. Fast food is very expensive here. Video games are more expensive here. I am sure you have heard of horror stories involving the real estate market here, and the cost of renting.

Best of luck though. I personally reside in Ontario myself, and it's generally where immigrants settle at first.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 1, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Hmm well I think the higher wage is worth it and I will certainly get a job and a place before boarding a plane. I’m trying to learn French so I can move to Quebec,but Ontario looks like a place I might consider as well. Thank you for your informative words my friend :3


Well, it's ultimately up to you.... but, as a guy who actually stood in the lines and went through the process first hand - I'm being frank and honest with you - when I'm telling you these things.... (and it applies to just about anyone else in your shoes also) that - planning ahead, getting an offer ahead of time, and - being mindful of these issues (that I outlined above) are things that you'll need to pay attention to - and are very wise things to be aware of and have in hand, if you'd like that same piece of paper in your passport like I've got.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't know N.A to Canada, but I'm confident that it'll work well if it's ROK(South Korea) to Canada. XP


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 1, 2021)

I hear the housing market, especially in Toronto, is the worst on the planet so far. Sorry to be a downer, but I would avoid Canada like the plague unless you manage to completely luck out and get a very, very good deal close to where there is more job security. There are plenty of stable countries out there that have much more affordable housing despite the current housing crisis, on top of free health care and college.

Have you considered Scandinavian countries?


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Yeah, don't.
> It sucks here.


Why


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2021)

SolDirix said:


> I hear the housing market, especially in Toronto, is the worst on the planet so far. Sorry to be a downer, but I would avoid Canada like the plague unless you manage to completely luck out and get a very, very good deal close to where there is more job security. There are plenty of stable countries out there that have much more affordable housing despite the current housing crisis, on top of free health care and college.
> 
> Have you considered Scandinavian countries?


Yeah but I don't know the language I would move there in a heart beat if I did


----------



## Kope (Apr 1, 2021)

Maybe I should give up and just move to a Liberal state in the US


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 1, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Why


Didn't he already reply as to why?


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 1, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Didn't he already reply as to why?



I did


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't think moving to Canada is the solution, they have their problems too. If you are desperate like a lot of us nowadays, look into moving to a totally different continent and nation. I don't know if we necessarily see eye to eye, but at least we agree that North America is fucked.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 1, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I don't think moving to Canada is the solution, they have their problems too. If you are desperate like a lot of us nowadays, look into moving to a totally different continent and nation. I don't know if we necessarily see eye to eye, but at least we agree that North America is fucked.



Welcome to the collaspe of western society, enjoy the show.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Welcome to the collaspe of western society, enjoy the show.


I've been watching for the past 12+ years, just under that time it is only started to rear its ugly face.


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Welcome to the collaspe of western society, enjoy the show.



Your new pfp is so precious TuT
I love it


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 1, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Your new pfp is so precious TuT
> I love it


SpaghettiOs are delicious


----------



## TyraWadman (Apr 1, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> SpaghettiOs are delicious


It's_ Thuup_~


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 1, 2021)

Can't deny that. SpaghettiOs was something I loved as a kid. I'm glad they still sell them here where I live.

Also Chef Boyardee ravioli was out of this world too.

As for Canada, I would personally like to visit their parks to see the wildlife, or maybe go hiking around some of the mountains. Of course someone I care a lot about lives up there too.


----------



## Kope (Apr 2, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Welcome to the collaspe of western society, enjoy the show.


I think Canada will be a good place to be when climate change messes up the land plus I will have Beaver protection up there : P


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 2, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Yeah but I don't know the language I would move there in a heart beat if I did


I hear english is still a commonly used language in Sweden and Denmark.


----------



## just.chillin (Apr 2, 2021)

You have to enjoy poutine and bagged milk and helps if you're immune to cold.


----------



## Eremurus (Apr 2, 2021)

@SolDirix 

I an not sure about the entire "worst housing market on the planet" but it is certainly up there.

I'd say the worst is easily Hong Kong. They literally have no room left.


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 6, 2021)

Tutorial said:


> I'd rather live in the States personally. It's not that great over here. Plus, you basically already have Canada in your northern states. The culture is similar; 90% of Canadians live right on the US border.


that's because it isn't as fkn cold there.

and fuck that, go Canada, I like it here, and I'm glad I'm from here.


----------



## rekcerW (Apr 6, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> You pay for ambulances out here too, unless you have insurance that covers it.
> The only time the government will flip the bill is if your already at the hospital and they need to transfer you to another facility for whatever reason.
> 
> View attachment 102054


yea, sure blows when you get free treatment for terminal diseases. i fkn hate that, the ambulance ride is super bumpy and you're out a few hundred rather than hundreds of thousands and debating whether or not your life is worth trying to keep living and footing bills with no insurance. worst thing ever.


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Apr 7, 2021)

How did I just notice this thread


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Maybe I should give up and just move to a Liberal state in the US



What is causing you to want to move?

There may be a more direct fix than moving country. 
I'm only considering moving country if I *have* to, because it's a stressful process. Just reading the entry requirements for different countries puts my head in a spin.


----------



## Kope (Apr 8, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> What is causing you to want to move?
> 
> There may be a more direct fix than moving country.
> I'm only considering moving country if I *have* to, because it's a stressful process. Just reading the entry requirements for different countries puts my head in a spin.


Healthcare in the US is privatized so if you don’t get a great job with benefits you’re screwed. Plus the minimum wage here in Tennessee isn’t enough to afford a place to live. Even when I made 10$ an hour for 30+ hours I couldn’t afford a decent place


----------



## Attaman (Apr 9, 2021)

Doing a quick search on the matter: Not only has Tennessee not expanded Medicare / Medicaid, they seem to be actively petitioning to slap on a UK-esque work requirement for benefits. So... yeah, I can see why moving out would be strongly desired. Particularly considering a mix of economic and social norms strongly pressure somebody to get hitched and move in with a SO quickly, as the chief options to make ends meet are "Live with family" (which tends to come with a _*lot*_ of social stigma in contrast to other nations and other eras), "Get a roommate" (which is usually seen as either a very temporary thing at best or a stepping stone into...), "Live with a S.O." (which runs into the issue that you both still need to be making money, meaning RIP if you intend on raising family), or "Get a well enough paying job" (but that tends to require nepotism, higher education / experience, or just general luck, and even then it's likely two people making $13 / hour full time will be bringing in more than if you yourself are making $20 / hour full time, so barring a huge pay hike you're likely still going to have to rely on one of the above).

This said, it bears repeated emphasis that you won't get benefits in Canada for a while and the immigration process is more extensive / expensive than you might think unless you have one of the few things that streamlines the process (very useful and rare specialization, marriage, etcetera). Moving within the US might be easier, but even then I'd strongly recommend making sure you have either a decently paying job _or_ a stable living arrangement (a distant family member, a friend who you know would be alright with potentially several months of no or a low share of rent, etcetera) before considering.


----------



## Kope (Apr 9, 2021)

Attaman said:


> Doing a quick search on the matter: Not only has Tennessee not expanded Medicare / Medicaid, they seem to be actively petitioning to slap on a UK-esque work requirement for benefits. So... yeah, I can see why moving out would be strongly desired. Particularly considering a mix of economic and social norms strongly pressure somebody to get hitched and move in with a SO quickly, as the chief options to make ends meet are "Live with family" (which tends to come with a _*lot*_ of social stigma in contrast to other nations and other eras), "Get a roommate" (which is usually seen as either a very temporary thing at best or a stepping stone into...), "Live with a S.O." (which runs into the issue that you both still need to be making money, meaning RIP if you intend on raising family), or "Get a well enough paying job" (but that tends to require nepotism, higher education / experience, or just general luck, and even then it's likely two people making $13 / hour full time will be bringing in more than if you yourself are making $20 / hour full time, so barring a huge pay hike you're likely still going to have to rely on one of the above).
> 
> This said, it bears repeated emphasis that you won't get benefits in Canada for a while and the immigration process is more extensive / expensive than you might think unless you have one of the few things that streamlines the process (very useful and rare specialization, marriage, etcetera). Moving within the US might be easier, but even then I'd strongly recommend making sure you have either a decently paying job _or_ a stable living arrangement (a distant family member, a friend who you know would be alright with potentially several months of no or a low share of rent, etcetera) before considering.


Yeah idk I just know I have to do something. I think long term Canada will be worth it for when those benefits do apply plus the have a high minimum wage over there. It sucks that American greed has corrupted the two party system we have with no other alternatives. We  desperately need unions and more socialism if there is to be an attempt at wealth equity. Thanks for your insights btw!


----------



## jffry890 (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah, don't.  The best you can get is the fact that they can have short-barreled firearms without a permit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Healthcare in the US is privatized so if you don’t get a great job with benefits you’re screwed. Plus the minimum wage here in Tennessee isn’t enough to afford a place to live. Even when I made 10$ an hour for 30+ hours I couldn’t afford a decent place



Moving to another country doesn't necessarily mean you will be included under their health system.

Immigrants to the UK have to pay extra taxes to be covered, compared to British citizens,
and immigrants to many western European countries have to demonstrate they are healthy and seek private insurance cover.

Your best bet for challenging the problems you have is probably career advancement; are there promotions you can pursue? What additional training might you need to find a higher paying job?
This will be easier than emigrating. Indeed many countries _require_ you earn a certain amount in order to emigrate anyway.


----------



## Kope (Apr 10, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Moving to another country doesn't necessarily mean you will be included under their health system.
> 
> Immigrants to the UK have to pay extra taxes to be covered, compared to British citizens,
> and immigrants to many western European countries have to demonstrate they are healthy and seek private insurance cover.
> ...


Hmm well guess I'm screwed I've only had jobs that paid me around minimum wage and never got great hours


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2021)

Well - (come to think of it).... if the OP (and others like him) are merely looking for more economic opportunities, (given that there aren't many where they currently are) - then...... there are *many places* right here in the U.S. as well, that can offer up a potentially better life.

There's places even right in the OP's own backyard (regionally), that may be just as much worth taking a look at (as is Canada). Places like Nashville, (which, pre-pandemic) was doing rather well as a city, I hear..... or, maybe some parts of Georgia (maybe the Savannah area; or - down by the coast), or.... even down to Florida (in some areas).... which could certainly offer up a new start for a young person that's looking to better themselves.

And so, looking around (here within the U.S.) can be just as much worth considering, and taking a look at..... (the only thing is) - is that when one is looking at the whole U.S. - it'll largely come down to finding one's own "niche" in a particular area that may work out for them well..... (and that'll depend on the individual, of course), as different people can often times have different needs.

But, I wouldn't consider the Bay Area (the San Francisco area) as a place to relocate to, though..... (in all honesty). As many transplants have found out (the hard way), just like in Canada - that relocating there isn't so easy..... given the cost of living there and the regional issues that many residents are encountering and strugging with.... (both pre-pandemic and currently).

But..... there are some places in the West - that one can look at as well, (that don't have a lot of the Bay Area problems).... places like Arizona, or Oregon, some parts of California (away from L.A. and the Bay Area), or - even some parts of Nevada.... which (unlike L.A. and the Bay Area) - won't be high on your "misery index" and be an economic strain.... which could be just as bad, if not worse - (from where one is relocating from).


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Advice on moving to Canada?

yeah, get the hell out of that hecksite they call the united states.

A friend of mine said across Lake Superior in a bucket to get into Canada a while back.

I can't believe such a "developed" country could be so backwards.


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> Advice on moving to Canada?
> 
> yeah, get the hell out of that hecksite they call the united states.
> 
> ...


Ikr it's just pure greed over people ever since Ronald Reagan took over in the 80's unfortunately


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Weirdo9018 said:


> Ikr it's just pure greed over people ever since Ronald Reagan took over in the 80's unfortunately


what?


----------



## Kope (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> what?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

when they get tax paid heathcare let me know


----------



## bostavan (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you very much for the information! I'm going to move soon, so reading information about other countries is useful. As far as I understand, when I move, I will face red tape with documents. Initially, I thought about contacting a company that will help me figure it out. However, it isn't easy to figure out where and what documents should be taken to a new place. My sister advised https://expomovers.com/comprehensive-list-of-the-places-to-update-your-address/, which she contracted after moving. I don't think this is such a bad idea. In the end, I am sure that if I do this business myself, I will spend too much time and nerves. What do you think is better? I would be glad to read your opinion.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Apr 14, 2022)

Good luck getting up here!

I suspect you're leaning towards Nova Scotia, or perhaps New Brunswick, 4 their seafood, and cause BC and Ontario are bloody expensive!


----------



## Mambi (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm a New Brunswicker and I can tell you the Atlantic maritime culture is more friendly and helpful here than most other parts of Canada. You break down on the side of the road here, and I promise that within 5 minutes you'll have 8 people stopping to help. It's a good community helping each other spirit in general, and extends to strangers too.

In contrast, Toronto. My sister and her infants were on the side of the road for over 45 minutes and not a single person even slowed to see if they could help. In Quebec we watched a roadraging driver punch out a man on a walker on a crosswalk and drive around him becasue he was too slow and the light turned.


----------

